# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Cơm "bình dân" lịch sự cho bữa trưa - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Cơm New Day
> 
> Địa chỉ: 72 Mã Mây, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cơm New Day*


Bữa trưa có lẽ luôn là vấn đề đau đầu của dân văn phòng. Nhiều nhà hàng, nhiều món ăn, phong phú và đa dạng thật đấy nhưng dù ăn gì thì chắc chắn cũng thể quên cơm.

Những quán cơm bình dân mọc lên cạnh văn phòng có lẽ chỉ được điểm tiện, chắc chắn sẽ không ngon mắt và ngon miệng bằng khi chúng ta rủ nhau ra 72 Mã Mây để thưởng thức nhà hàng cơm New Day.

Đây thực là lựa chọn hàng đầu của rất đông đảo dân văn phòng cho bữa trưa của mình. Quán cơm sạch sẽ, đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp. Chúng ta cũng vẫn có thể gọi món như ở những hàng cơm bình dân khác hoặc cơm theo đĩa. Nhưng đương nhiên và phải nói khẳng định chắc chắn rằng từng món ăn ở đây trên cả tuyệt vời! Sạch sẽ, thơm ngon, ăn lại đậm vị.

Nếu ăn theo đĩa, bạn chỉ cần 30 - 45k là có thể vác bụng căng đến tận chiều không cần nhâm nhi thêm thứ gì. Còn nếu bạn chọn món thì trung bình mỗi đĩa thức ăn dành cho 2 người khoảng 30-40k/món, cơm và canh 15k/bát. 

Vì nằm ở khu phố cổ, lại là quán cơm "bình dân" nên được rất nhiều người ưu ái lựa chọn làm điểm đến, do vậy quán khá đông vào buổi trưa.

Có lẽ không ngoa nếu nói ăn cơm tại New Day như ăn cơm ở nhà nấu.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cơm New Day*
NGUỒN: DIDAU.ORG
_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

ngon như cơm nhà nấu hay dở như cơm nhà nấu... hihiii

----------


## duh

:-" bạn thử đi thì biết, toàn ném đá hội nghị  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Quán này giống Hàn nhỉ  :cuoi1: 
giản dị ấm cũng đúng kiểu bình dân  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## Alyaj

cơm bình dân công nhận quá lịch sự hehe
Thực đơn cũng đầy đủ phết

----------


## jhonnyboy

Cơm bình dân nên không khí trog quán có vẻ tấp nập ha

----------


## songthan

Khách nước ngoài muốn thưởng thức cơm bình dân VN thì xin mời  :cuoi1:

----------


## thunhunguyet

món ăn nhìn đơn gian mà hấp dẫn thật

----------


## h20love

ở đoạn phố cổ hàng nào cũng đắt, mà nhà hàng này giá cả hợp lý thật pải tìm đến ăn mới dc

----------


## rose

giá cả cũng ổn nhỉ, phải thử mới được

----------


## lovetravel

đúng là rất lịch sự, thực đơn đầy đủ ghê

----------


## vn-boom.com

hơi xa với chỗ mình làm, chắc hôm nào đi bụi rồi mới ghé qua đc

----------


## littlegirl

đầy đủ ghê lại lịch sự nữa

----------

